# Cute hair bows



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Since I plan to keep Lola in a long coat, and she's almost ready for a top knot, I was looking around for cute bows that are different from the ones I've seen in the local pet stores and on Amazon. I found this site and ordered some scrunchies and a couple bows for when she's ready. I don't know if anyone has experience with them or has another recommended site, but I thought I'd post it if anyone is interested.

http://www.bowbizdogbows.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Since I plan to keep Lola in a long coat, and she's almost ready for a top knot, I was looking around for cute bows that are different from the ones I've seen in the local pet stores and on Amazon. I found this site and ordered some scrunchies and a couple bows for when she's ready. I don't know if anyone has experience with them or has another recommended site, but I thought I'd post it if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.bowbizdogbows.com


I'm not big on bows, but those are cute. The ones on the scrunchies will have limited use though... I don't get more than a couple of days out of a scrunchie. For that reason, I order these:

Amazon.com : Goody Tiny Terry Pony Tails - Set Of Tiny Colorful Terry Ponytailers From Goody Ouchless Line : Ponytail Holders : Beauty

They are inexpensive, and hold better than any other scrunchies I've tried, without breaking any hair.

When I want their hair to stay up for sure, I use:

http://showoffproducts.com/bands.html

These won;t break the hair themselves, but they hold tight enough that if the dog scratches at their head, they can damage their OWN hair. (because the bands hold tight)

Pixel leaves her hair completely alone, so I can use the Show-off bands every day. Kodi would destroy his hair If I used those all the time. So he gets his hair put up in the Tiny Terries daily. They are firm enough to keep the hair in place if he leaves his head alone, but if he scratches at it or rubs it on the rug (he's been known to do either!  ) they let the hair slide out without damage. For him, I only use the Show-off bands on show days.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the links. I'm new to this. I keep my boy in a long puppy cut.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the korkers from bowbizdogbows.com. I usually purchase maltese bows from yorkie.org.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> When I want their hair to stay up for sure, I use:
> 
> Bands The best bands, at the best prices.


Karen, How stretchy are these? With my RA fingers, I can't open some of these bands wide enough to put on. I have always used Monkey dental elastics and I LOVE them! They are very stretchy and hold tight. I snip them out carefully with scissors so I don't break the hair removing them. But they are difficult to find anymore in small quantities.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Karen, How stretchy are these? With my RA fingers, I can't open some of these bands wide enough to put on. I have always used Monkey dental elastics and I LOVE them! They are very stretchy and hold tight. I snip them out carefully with scissors so I don't break the hair removing them. But they are difficult to find anymore in small quantities.


They are pretty stretchy... I can do 3 turns around Kodi's pony with plenty of room, and 4 around Pixel's


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> They are pretty stretchy... I can do 3 turns around Kodi's pony with plenty of room, and 4 around Pixel's


Thanks! After I asked you I noticed that the large light weight ones were described as soft and stretchy. Sounds perfect! And they come in pink!


----------



## Donnagiu (Aug 14, 2015)

I also have a Lola and she refuses to be seen in public without a bow! That's a great website! Thanks!
P.S. I wish I knew how to post a pic on here so I could show you my Lola!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Donnaglu, there might be an easier way, but the only way I know to post pics is to upload them to a site like photobucket.com then copy the IMG code and post it here.

krandall, the price on those scrunchies you've linked is $42.56.....er....that can't be right


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The groomer showed me a way to help hold the scrunchies in place longer. Truffles hair is very silky and the scrunchies slip off easily.The groomer made pigtails and teased the hair a little at the base. Then she used two mini scrunchies on each pigtail in different colors. She did four turns with each one. It really helps to keep the hair out of her eyes and looks cute. They stay in place until I remove them.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd love to see a picture. Lola's hair isn't quite long enough yet. Her face is just hair and a tongue hanging out most days. The neighbors have started calling her cocoa puff.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Coco Puff…what a great name! Sorry but I'm not able to post a picture. Recently I got a new IPhone and I cannot send any pictures or video's to my lap top or to friends. Going to Apple tomorrow. Truffles now has pigtails with a white and pink combination and it looks so cute! The color would look great on Lola too! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Donnaglu, there might be an easier way, but the only way I know to post pics is to upload them to a site like photobucket.com then copy the IMG code and post it here.
> 
> krandall, the price on those scrunchies you've linked is $42.56.....er....that can't be right


Ha! Sorry about that!!! Try this one! : Amazon.com : Goody Ouchless Ponytailer, Tiny Terry, 42 Count : Ponytail Holders : Beauty


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

boomana said:


> I'd love to see a picture. Lola's hair isn't quite long enough yet. Her face is just hair and a tongue hanging out most days. The neighbors have started calling her cocoa puff.










Here are the ponytails with mini scrunchies


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)




----------

